
Ask HN: Where do you get news on China VC and tech scene? - Mefis
China recently surpassed the US in volume of VC deal. But I read very little about all these deals on Hacker News or elsewhere.<p>Do you have sources you recommend? Both English language and Chinese.
======
gt2
On the Launch newsletter they show all the deals going on, and many are
foreign to US. You should see those there.

